
Ask HN: Where should I invest extra cash? - dynofuz
The stock market is high, i am not living in my current city (Boston) for more than 4 years, and I have extra cash. Where should I invest my money if im not going to need it for the next 4 yrs at least?
======
davismwfl
Depends on how much we are talking about and what you want it to do for you,
how active you want to be and your risk profile.

If you want a passive investment and lower risk, pick a mutual or possible
index funds to toss the cash into. These are also nice cause you could easily
add to your holdings each month and make a little money. But just expect that
the risk profile being low means returns will mirror that, but the advantage
is the money will grow and be pretty damn safe for when you want it.

If you want a little more active investment but still low to moderate risk
(IMO), you could go with ETF's and even the purchasing of individual stocks of
larger slower moving organizations that have stable returns. You won't make
large returns this way, but it is risk balancing. The risk (or reward of
higher returns) comes in which ETF or stock you decide to invest in, which
also comes with how much time you want to devote to it. If you have a lump sum
of cash, say 100k or more, you could easily turn this over to a manager and
let them deal with it for you. Anything less then $50-$100k and the fees will
eat into the profits too much likely, but you'd have to talk to specific
managers to find out.

Lastly, while people are scared of real estate because of the crash, real
estate is still the single largest method most people in this country use to
gain wealth. Whether through rentals or fixing houses or through investing in
others flips/rentals. You can make really good returns and get your money
secured by real property. Depending on your risk/reward ratio this can have as
wild as swings as the stock market, but the upside is generally better for
most average consumers. Personally, this is where I place my money more and
more. But in contrast, my parents are of the mindset that stocks are safe and
real estate is risky (they have always felt this way), so everyone has their
personal thing.

------
mathiasrw
Silver and gold

------
cjbprime
Index funds.

